# natural births at hospital! support needed!



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies!!
Im planning right now and reading up on natural births at hospitals. Im looking for support from you ladies, I havent gotten much support other than youll change your mind or dont do it, take the meds!! 
I need some positive stories and support, really anything! Luckily I have a awesome sister who is going to be there with me and is totally for no meds!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## BunnyN

I'm in the same position, I freaked out a bit after visiting the hospital were I'm planning to give birth. They are so medicalised in their view of birth and I have a feeling I'm going to have to fight for every little thing I do and don't want. They say they will support a "natural" birth if that's what we want but I'm not sure they even know what a natural birth is. To them things like an IV and an epidural are pretty standard. My OH is very supportive but I'm still a bit worried about it. Would be very interested in knowing what experience others have had and what helped make it work for them.


----------



## NDH

A natural birth in a hospital is achievable, but you really need to choose a hospital (if possible) where it will be the most likely to occur. One that has 90% epidural rates and 50% c-section rates for example, you're a lot less likely to achieve it.

Have supportive birth partners. Make sure they know and agree with your wishes and will be able to help you keep your focus in labour as well as remind you of the reasons you want a natural birth. Have them tell every medical professional who walks in the room that they are not to offer you drugs as its easier to have and win that internal battle with yourself over whether or not o ask for drugs than it is to turn them down when offered and you're in pain. On that note, hubby and I had an established code word for if I felt I really did need something. The midwives were made aware of that. It gave me the option of being able to scream for something if it helped me cope but know I wouldn't actually be given anything. It probably isn't for everyone but it worked for us. And I never felt the need to ask for anything. 

I had a really positive natural birth. But my hospital is very pro natural birth anyway.


----------



## BunnyN

Thanks, good to know people are doing it. Unfortunately we do not have much choice of hospitals in our area, I think the one we have chosen has a high rate of interventions but we haven't found a better alternative. I'm not too worried about refusing drugs because I feel like I am determined enough on that one (As well as not wanting them I have serious reservations about side effects because I've had problems with anesthetic in the past). but things like refusing the IV and being allowed alternative birthing positions and asking for more time to do things naturally before they intervene when things get a bit slow is going to be harder.


----------



## sunnylove

All I can say is good luck! Births and "natural" rarely go in the same sentence is hospitals anymore. My SIL went in wanting a completely natural birth, talked to the doctors about it beforehand, she was told by others to be very firm with doctors and nurses when they wanted her to do this, that, etc. When one of the nurses confirmed if she would want an epidural and SIL said no, the nurse responded, "Oh, we can change that!" Unfortunately she ended up getting induced, getting an epidural AND an episiotomy (which they didn't even tell her they were doing, nor did they ask). Afterwards she felt very bad about the birth not going the way it was planned. 

I'm not trying to scare you, but I would look into other alternatives if you are REALLY wanting a natural birth. For example, real birthing centers (not "birthing centers" in hospitals) really focus on natural birth. Most don't even have epidurals available to give. Also I would consider a homebirth as well. I want a natural birth, epidurals and IVs don't even register in my mind as an option, and I considered hospital birth, but I (and my DH!) feared that the entire time I would be like, yelling at doctors and nurses about what I do, and don't want lol. And oh lawd, suing their butts for cutting my vajayjay open without even asking me, I mean what is that??

Anyway, good luck!!


----------



## MOMRETTIRC

I'm in the same boat. I'm going for a natural birth, but doing it in the hospital. I'm seeing nurse midwifes though, and they seem really supportive of the natural birth option, and the birthing suites have jetted tubs, birthing balls, and have a nice outdoor area you can go walk around, etc. I'm really nervous about having interventions pushed on me for the well being of the baby, because if they tell me the baby is struggling, I'm likely to cave. I'm doing my best to educated myself on what actually constitutes the baby struggling. For example..being in labor a long time does not mean baby is struggling, or more likely to. If they try to induce me or give me drugs because they feel they need to speed things up, I'll refuse. Also, they do put an IV port in, but just in case of emergency. They won't have me hooked up to anythign, so I'm okay with this. DH is totally on board with it, and is really supportive telling me he knows I can do it. 

My midwife said to stay home as long as possible if you really want to try for a natural birth. Since I live only 10 minutes from the hospital, I plan on staying home until I feel like I'm getting close. Hopefully all will go well, and without drugs or interventions!


----------



## Guppy051708

I did it! you can do it too. If you dont have a ton of options for care providers, still attempt to pick someone with the lowest c-section, induction, augmentation, intervention rates. Also, the hospital is important too. I realize though, that in America sometimes you just dont have options. So, the next BEST thing you can do is get educated about interventions and NORMAL birth. I find the women who have the toughest time are the ones that leave everything up to the care provider and do none of the research before hand. I strongly suggest an out of hospital birthing classes, like Bradley method, for example. I say out of hospital bc many hospitals in the US offer birthing classes but basically they just teach you have to be a good patient. (not always but its pretty standard). 

another thing is, you have patient rights! A lot of women say things like "they wont let me go overdue" or "my doctor makes you have an IV line" or "im not allowed to birth in a position other than on my back" etc. I feel sorry for any human that thinks they HAVE to take the "advice" of the doctor/MW. There is NOTHING legal about forcing you to get something done that you dont want. And i some are really good at pressuring you into something thus making you feel like you have to get x intervention and some really have the "baby is in distress" down pat too. (im not saying intervention isn't ever needed or that some babies truly are not in distress, im just saying they are the cards that get played often to speed up labor). So this is where your knowledge and learning comes in hand. There is a time and place for every intervention. it can be a godsend! But if you dont take the time to learn it ahead of time and simply "trust your provider"...well thats when you get into doing things that could have otherwise been unecessary. Its a harsh reality in american births :(

Here is my hospital birth story. intervention free, but i had to fight for that birth. and the reason why i was able to do so is because i was equipped the with knowledge to. You know what they say, knowledge is power!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-arrival-posterior-style-bradley-way-3-a.html


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I had a natural birth at a hospital. I'm in Canada though and interventions are common but not as common as they are in the US. The hospital I gave birth in has a 40% natural birth rate. 

I used a midwife who was great support. I was also not super anti-epi; I had an open mind about but I wanted to try as hard as I could go without. And by try as hard I meant really endure the pain and not get one as soon as things got rough. I thought labour was manageable in the end. It was painful but honestly it all depends on how you look at it. I was thinking that women all over do this everyday, my mom, grandma,...all did it without pain relief and so can I. 

Good luck!


----------



## BunnyN

There are no birthing centers in our area and I would like a home birth but we have yet to find a MW who will attend, still hoping we might but a natural birth at the hospital might be the best I can do. 

There was another thread recently about when to know if an intervention is really needed and it said to ask if it was possible to think it over for 10 mins first, if they say that's okay then it's not that much of an emergency and chances are waiting for another hour won't put the baby in distress. Thought that was a good trick.


----------



## Jess137

I'm in the same position, but I have a supportive Dr and the hospital (even though it has a 90% epic rate) is going more toward natural birthing lately. The rooms are large with tubs and showers with multiple jets and birthing balls. Also the baby doesn't leave your room for anything (unless something goes wrong of course). My dh and mom will be there and will both know what I want done and not done - if I cannot speak for myself I have them to do it for me. I am planning using Natal hypnotherapy so it's going to be very different from a "normal " birth there. The hospital does encourage mothers to complete a birth plan which includes many "natural" options.


----------



## Guppy051708

If you truly want are serious about this, i highly would suggest a doula. It is WELL worth it. Obviously wonderful support to help get you through but moreso, i think in hospital births, when you dont want unnecessary interventions, she is a source of information and an advocate for you.


----------



## BunnyN

I know lots of people recommend a doula and I can see how it could be invaluable for some but personally I don't think it's for me, the last thing I want is another person there.


----------



## aliss

Having tried a natural hospital birth (and having a natural home birth to compare), I would agree with a doula. I would never attempt a hospital natural birth without one. It is HARD to have a natural birth in a hospital when instant relief (ie. epidural) is only a few moments away. Support is critical.


----------



## NDH

Even in my natural birth friendly hospital I'm not going through a second one without a doula. I had an amazing midwife with DD but I know our hospital has some more medically minded midwives as well and I won't have any guarantee of getting a pro-natural one again so my doula is there for my peace of mind. 

She doesn't have to be *right there* either. They're happy to stand against the wall and "be invisible" unless/until you need them so you don't have to feel like there are too many people present.


----------



## Ylanda

I'm hoping for a natural birth in hospital in the UK. Things are moving towards a more natural approach to birthing here but the health service is so stretched that I might still need to fight for things like leaving the cord to pulse etc. - time is money for them. 

Anyway, I was freaking out over this as I wanted to go to a birthing centre but the closest is 1hr drive on a good day and DH just bluntly said "no way". I hat a strop at first but thinking about it I know he's right - the drive could be hell, no-one knows what state we'd be in after the birth etc. So I have "settled" for the local hospital which is only 10mins away. I chatted to DH about getting a doula but we agreed that it would be one person too many in the room so I am now working on educating myself and DH on our choices. We have also started our birth plan. A friend recommended to put things as clearly as possible on your birth plan (e.g., I do not want an epidural. rather than I would rather not have an epidural.) because that way the team know how you feel. If they really think you're struggling they will ask you and you ALWAYS have the option to change your mind - you are in no way bound to a birth plan but it helps the team understand what you want. 

We're also going to non-hospital birth prep classes where the motto is "how to have a home birth in hospital" - I am really hyped about those. 

I am still worried, though, about being pressured into things I don't want when I'm not in a clear-thinking state of mind...


----------



## Moorebetter

Im in the same boat, my hopsital has a natural child birth class and I have talked to nurses that work in the labor ward and say they are open to everything! 

Makes me happy but im still going to go in thinking they are "all meds" 

My sister is going with me to the class. God forbid my DH gives in my sister is tough! lol

Ive been reading some great books that are really encouraging me!


----------



## aliss

Have you read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth? It's fantastic.


----------



## Moorebetter

hahaha I have a copy! gotta get to it Ive only heard great things!


----------



## babyface15

hi I'm following this thread as I'm preparing for a natural birth in a hospital setting. I don't have the option of homebirth or a birthing centre and we only have one hospital to chose from. I've hired a doula and taken a hypnobirthing course.
I recently found out that our hospital doesn't allow you to eat or drink in labour :cry: But am really hoping to make the best of it (and maybe sneak some food and drink if I'm there a while) :haha: I plan to delay going in to the hospital for as long as possible.

I have to say I found Ina May's guide to have made me a bit more anxious about my hospital birth being someone who has little to no choices available for health care providers. It helped educate me on some of the routine practices in the hospitals and had some lovely birth stories, but it's very pro-midwife and if you don't have that option sometimes can leave you feeling you'll have a bad experience in the hospital.

There's a book (I haven't read it yet I'm getting it next week) called Natural Hospital Birth: The Best of Both Worlds. My doula highly recommended it.


----------



## NDH

Babyface, if you read the sticky thread of positive natural birthing stories there is a section of natural hospital births if you haven't already read them.

It sounds like you're doing the best you can in your situation. Researching and knowing what you want and why does make all the difference. 

As for hospitals not allowing you to eat or drink, they can say that all they want but they cannot prevent you from consuming anything. So go ahead and pack light snacks.


----------



## babyface15

Thanks NDh I didn't see that there :) I'm trying to fill up my head with positive stories!

That's good to know about the food, because I always get weak when I don't eat or drink (although I'm sure that happens to everyone lol). I will definitely be packing some things. xoxo


----------



## BunnyN

I found this 53 page document you can download from the World Health Organization helpful: 

https://www.who.int/maternal_child_adolescent/documents/who_frh_msm_9624/en/

It is their recommendations about normal, low risk births. It covers lots of practices routine in many hospitals like IVs, not eating and drinking in labour, episiotomy, augmentation of labour etc. I was surprised how much of it agreed with my own views. Where I live the medical profession pretty much sees the whole natural birth movement thing as being very fringe so it's nice to read such balanced information from a "respectable" source.


----------



## little_lady

Thanks for this thread. I really want a natural birth but am having it at the hospital, so this advice is invaluable!


----------



## motherearth23

I started my prenatal care with a nurse/obgyn at a Women's Health Center but switched to a Midwife at 15 weeks pregnant when I learned that I had to give birth at the city hospital which was known for higher intervention rates. 

Instead, I am going to a smaller hospital which has a separate birthing center attached. They have a water tub, their prenatal classes incorporate yoga and some hypnotherapy techniques, they simply do not offer epidurals, and you are guaranteed to know the midwife who will be delivering your child. 

I am still super nervous that my personal wishes will not be respected!! I have a VERY specific list of post-birth desires (baby goes straight onto chest, no one is to clean/rub down my baby, I want a 'golden hour' where I am the only one to hold him/her for an hour, placenta is to be delivered naturally and is to remain attached for at least half an hour to an hour, etc)

I am especially nervous about them disrespected my desire for a lotus style birth. The cord only takes a second to be cut, and I am terrified they will just do it when my baby is born so fast that I can't say no. They have already said it is their 'hospital policy' to cut the cord once it is done pulsating after only 3-5 minutes. :/ 

For mommas who have birthed in hospitals.... do I just say no to their policies?? Will I get in trouble? I read an article awhile ago about a mother being literally arrested in a Pennsylvania hospital for saying no to certain vaccinations after birth. I don't want anything traumatic to happen. Maybe I am just overreacting?


----------



## Ylanda

I don't know what the regulations are in the US but surely they are operating on the principle of informed CONSENT - if you don't consent to a treatment (be it "policy" or not) and they do it anyway then THEY are the ones likely to get into trouble, not you! Keep your wits about you and make sure you and your birthing partner (if you're having one) are on the same page so he/she can jump in and stop them from cutting the cord if need be! 

I'm also concerned mainly about the post-partum stuff - during labour I think I will be able to stand my ground and "do what I want" but once baby is there an I'm on cloud nine I'm just worried that I won't be able to think as clearly anymore and that things might happen that I don't want (injection for placenta, vit K for baby, cord cutting etc.)... :( What has the world come to that we're here tearing our hair out over what should be the most natural thing in the world?!?! :(


----------



## nevernormal

I'm planning/hoping for a natural hospital birth as well. Unfortunately the area that I live has a high c-section rate, NO midwives (our state has very strict laws), etc. I did find out that my hospital does immediate skin-to-skin, and while they don't provide birthing balls, I can take my own if I wish. They don't allow eating and drinking during labor but the current recommendation from the American Association of Anesthesiologists (or something like that), and also confirmed by the American College of Obstetricians & Gynecologists is that low-risk women be allowed to drink clear fluids during labor, so I will make sure I have some bottled water and maybe white grape juice or something on hand to drink if I wish. 

The things I am doing that I hope will help me achieve a natural hospital birth are:

- Educating myself! I know that some of my wishes will be way out of the norm here, but by educating myself and looking at each issue from many viewpoints, looking at the research, etc. I'm confident in what I want and that will make it easier for me not to waver, I think. 
- Being VERY straightforward with my doctor. I've already talked to him about some of it and even typed up several pages for him to read of some of my wishes and links to research that backed me up.
- Educating my DH. We cannot afford a doula as I lost my job not long after I got pregnant, but I am making sure that DH is educated on what I want, and why. He'll also have a copy of my birth plan, possibly more detailed than the one I give the doctor & hospital staff so he can't just blank out on me.
- As long as I go into labor naturally, I will wait as long as possible before going to the hospital. The less time I am there, the less time they have to intervene.
- As someone else mentioned, if they tell me an intervention is needed, I'll have already told DH that he needs to ask if we can have a few minutes to think about it. Giving us that time probably means that the intervention is unnecessary, or at least can wait longer. 

Who knows if this will work... I feel like I'm a one-girl revolution in my city. But I really think as long as DH supports me it's more than achievable. I think my doctor is starting to realize that I'm not just naive about birth in general, and will be more supportive than he has been in the past anyway.


----------



## Ylanda

I'm with you, nevernormal, support from the OH is crucial! Mine will also have a copy of my birth plan and I will make sure that we agree and are educated on all the various choices and decisions to be made. I like the idea of asking for time to consider each of the team's suggestions. I've made a start on our birth plan and hubby has had a quick look over it and there didn't seem too many issues he wanted to discuss. 

Even though it won't be the same MW at the delivery to the one I've been seeing during my antenatal care I will ask her at my next appointment tomorrow if she would be happy to discuss the birth plan with us to double check our hopes and expectations aren't completely whacky and unrealistic...


----------



## Kimboowee

I had a natural active birth in the hospital - UK. The midwife prescribed me clary sage and frankinsense which was brilliant. I had a great birth!


----------



## Moorebetter

YAY!!! Looks like there are some great stories out there!

Ive started acupunture to help with stress that may come up in the next few weeks! Ive started my birth plan and started reading books to help!


----------



## Moorebetter

another great website!

https://givingbirthwithconfidence.org/category/birth/coping-with-pain/


----------



## Moorebetter

https://www.improvingbirth.org/the-evidence-shows/

GREAT INFO!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Moorebetter said:


> https://www.improvingbirth.org/the-evidence-shows/
> 
> GREAT INFO!!!!!!


interesting! Thnks for the link :)

I would higly recommend "The Business of Being Born" (i liked the first one better, but both are great) and "birth in America" (or maybe it's called born in america? :dohh: i can't remember what name it is, but they are excellent!)

I think in one of my doula or childbirth training class, they said only 1/3rd of all standard hospital interventions actually had evidence to back it up...very scary to think the vast majority of those interventions dont have solid science behind it and yet it's still apart of the US hospital system.


----------



## jensha

Moorebetter said:


> https://www.improvingbirth.org/the-evidence-shows/
> 
> GREAT INFO!!!!!!

Those stats are horrible, aren't they! 
I'm so glad I switched to a birth center with midwives! 
I wish more women would be informed about their options.


----------



## Guppy051708

jensha said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> https://www.improvingbirth.org/the-evidence-shows/
> 
> GREAT INFO!!!!!!
> 
> Those stats are horrible, aren't they!
> I'm so glad I switched to a birth center with midwives!
> I wish more women would be informed about their options.Click to expand...

Couldn't agree with you more!
Sadly, in many parts of the country those options dont exist :nope: When i lived in central PA the only option was the hospital. The only way you didn't go to a standard hospital was if you could actually get a hold of an Amish MW (that is quite the endeavor since they rarely, if ever use phone and internet, let alone not being local). ...lets just say im glad i moved to new hampshire were homebirth laws are protected and the natural birth community is much larger (Though still a very small portion of the population). I told dh i wouldn't even consider moving back to PA until i am done giving birth! lol

but yes, i agree. Too many women never realize there is more ways than the standard hospital with all those crazy interventions. and i think what saddens me the most is the fact that birth is never seen for what it truly can (and typically is) in the natural progression. :(


----------



## nevernormal

Right... being informed about options doesn't mean those options are available to you. In my city, there's NO birth center, and NO midwives, despite home births actually being legal here. The hospitals and doctors have run all the midwives off. I'm doing my best to be informed and to make sure that my doctor & the hospital staff know my wishes, but fighting the system isn't easy. And I'm sure, in the throes of labor, will be even harder.


----------



## Guppy051708

nevernormal said:


> Right... being informed about options doesn't mean those options are available to you. In my city, there's NO birth center, and NO midwives, despite home births actually being legal here. The hospitals and doctors have run all the midwives off. I'm doing my best to be informed and to make sure that my doctor & the hospital staff know my wishes, but fighting the system isn't easy. And I'm sure, in the throes of labor, will be even harder.


it is VERY hard. I had to fight the system for my first birth (going nearly 42 weeks you get pressured alot...of course in the USA i guess the day you go overdue they start the induction chatter :roll:). The best advice i can say to fight it, take an OUT OF HOSPITAL natural birthing class such as Bradley method or Brio Birth (amongst others), watch natural births on youtube, get yourself educated, and bring someone along who is great support and believes in the natural process-someone who has given birth unmedicated would be helpful but of course that isn't a common finding. Doulas are always a great thing too, but again sometimes thats not a resource. Education is really key here, but you are right it can be hard to not be taken advantage of whilist in such a valnerable state.


----------



## Tasha

Three of my five labours were natural births. They were all on a labour ward, as I am very high risk.


----------



## floatingbaby

I just found out that I am unable to have a home birth :sad1: due to services unavailable in the town I will give birth in (only one MW and she is booked). I'm super bummed out, but trying to get on the natural hospital birth bandwagon now. 
I think I'm going to labour at home as long as possible!


----------



## juhnayrae

I'm sorry I don't have much to add other than I'm planning on doing the same thing! My sister did a natural home birth with my niece and I want to go natural too, but DH has a sister that was born with lots of issues, so we'd feel more comfortable being in a hospital.

The only advice I can give is to see if there's a midwife group in your area that have hospital privileges. I'm lucky that we found one! My midwife won't give me an IV, induce, or do a C-section unless its ACTUALLY necessary. If it is, they have a doctor in their practice that will do it for me.

Our midwife said the hospitals they go to know that the people delivering with midwives tend to want more natural births, so they will stay out of our hair and not try to force stuff on me.

Have you checked for something in your area like that?


----------



## mummy2be2012

Ladies my birth was exactly how i wanted it and as natural as can be despite complications and forgetting to take my birth plan in with me. My little one tried to make an early appearance at 29 weeks but thanks to the hospital staff, steroids, drugs to stop the labour and bed rest at home she managed to stay in till 37 weeks. I was determined i wanted a natural birth so when i felt the pains coming i stayed at home until my mum forced me to go to the hospital.

The midwife tried to send me home as "i wasn't in enough pain to be in labour". I told her to read my medical notes and it would be very irresponsible of her to send me home without checking so she did and I was 9 cm dilated. I had mum and hubby as birthing partners and we listened to music and did some lord of the rings trivia!! I told my midwife i wanted as little intervention as possible and she pretty much just let me get on with it. My waters wouldn't break so i needed help with that but then when the pains started coming i just kept changing positions, kept on the move as much as possible while my hubby bathed me with cool water through out. I gave birth 1 hour after having my waters broke completely naturally with no pain relief what so ever not even paracetamol. Unfortunately i tore so needed surgery after but it was the most amazing experience and next time if no complications i will be having a home birth!! xx


----------



## Moorebetter

Great stories!!!!!!!

hows everyone doing on their research? Im looking into a tens machine! had anyone every used one for labor?


----------



## little_lady

I've got one to use so I'll let you know lol.


----------



## babyface15

beautiful story mumtobe!! :) I love reading positive stories like yours! Good job sticking to your guns and getting checked. I've heard that often the midwives and doctors don't believe how far along a woman is if she's remaining calm.


----------



## Quest55

sunnylove said:


> All I can say is good luck! Births and "natural" rarely go in the same sentence is hospitals anymore. My SIL went in wanting a completely natural birth, talked to the doctors about it beforehand, she was told by others to be very firm with doctors and nurses when they wanted her to do this, that, etc. When one of the nurses confirmed if she would want an epidural and SIL said no, the nurse responded, "Oh, we can change that!" Unfortunately she ended up getting induced, getting an epidural AND an episiotomy (which they didn't even tell her they were doing, nor did they ask). Afterwards she felt very bad about the birth not going the way it was planned.
> 
> I'm not trying to scare you, but I would look into other alternatives if you are REALLY wanting a natural birth. For example, real birthing centers (not "birthing centers" in hospitals) really focus on natural birth. Most don't even have epidurals available to give. Also I would consider a homebirth as well. I want a natural birth, epidurals and IVs don't even register in my mind as an option, and I considered hospital birth, but I (and my DH!) feared that the entire time I would be like, yelling at doctors and nurses about what I do, and don't want lol. And oh lawd, suing their butts for cutting my vajayjay open without even asking me, I mean what is that??
> 
> Anyway, good luck!!

part of this happened to me! I was cut without anyone informing or ASKING. My dr could not make the birth and another dr, whom I have never met, just went in and started cutting. At that time my epidural was not working anymore and I could feel him slicing away. It was very painful! :growlmad: Having an episiotomy was the worst part of labor and recovery. I could't sit properly for a month!


----------

